

Age of Ascent to beat EVE's battle concurrency record? - rescendent
http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/02/28/mmobility-age-of-ascent-hopes-to-beat-eve-onlines-battle-concu/

======
rescendent
"We're aiming to break EVE Online's record of 4,075 pilots, but in real time,
concurrently, in a continuous, unsharded battlezone, with directly piloted
dogfighting."

